# a new custom recently done



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

see pics. took a while and it does run but needs just a little adjustment.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

that is cool,


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: WOW ! ...I've NEVER seen anything like THAT Done Before ! And Mannn...that would fit in really well with my Dirtrack Layout


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*custom recently done*

Thanks, not too clear on hours involved but over 25.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wicked cool!!! How does it run?? I likes it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*custom recently done*

well it needs a little adjustment still, contacts touch yet done go, i think where it swivels, it jams, cant relax, they kinda bind. it came this far , won't give up.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't give up. That would be awesome going around the track. Cool!!!! :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats one of the coolest things I've seen. Very nice work.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sizzling!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet idea! I hope that you get her runn'n, I would love to see a video with that in action.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Now that is thinking outside the box. I bet when you were little you colored outside the lines just for the fun of it. :tongue:

Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin this rig!

Add front and rear guide pins and you are set!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool engineering!!! Add one of those Swiffer dust things to the blade for a track cleaner/duster, jus think'n out loud here...RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good idea & outside the box thinking! :thumbsup: Good for dirt track & currently street snow removal. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

IS it the pivot point binding, or are the shoes catching on the rail? A wider set of shoes might fix the shoes binding. Other than sitting there pivoting the pivot for a couple hours while watching TV, maybe a little lubrication might fix a bind there?

I thought about doing one of these a while back, but not for driving exactly. I thought it would be cool to put on a side road that was closed off for construction, and just have it going back and forth to grade the side road before paving. I'd love to see that one in action!!


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

that is pretty cool...hope you get it running soon


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*custom recently done*

no lubrication needed, pivoting will work when it goes around turns.
it's not the shoes binding on the rails either, they are fine.
I have added new motor brushes also, it uses a slimline chassis, has to.
the middle wheels are dummy wheels. the wheels and tires are O gauge tjet.
I might need a stronger hand wound motor too but no one makes those, then magnets also to boot but i dont think thats the case, it wasnt meant for speed. just to run.
It might also be the chassis to brush connection is weak. not sure. there are times i burn out on customizing too but i wont give up. I also added a driver and a steering wheel inside the canopy. I might have to place a tiny,thin bolt inside where the two halfs meet, more stable (pivot point)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

tjetsgrig rewinds slimline armatures
someone does
he is a member here
contact him
tell him alpink sent you
likely he will want at least one armature from you to make the new rewind.
contact him


----------



## firchkn (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you remember where the donor came from ?


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

*custom recently done*

this was originally a matchbox in the blister, from ebay. ho size


----------

